# Lucky for me, Not lucky for the pig.



## sawtooth (Oct 17, 2017)

Don't ya just love it when things fall into your lap? Last night I got off work and got to my driveway about 11:30pm. There were about twenty pigs in the ditch rootin around. I got out with my bow (I always have my bow in my truck), to take a closer look. The pigs filtered back into the pine trees. I went on home. 
Then, about 12:30 am I get called by work to handle a trouble call. So I went to work, did my thing and then returned home at 0230. When I got to the end of my driveway, the pigs were there again. I parked, eased out of the truck and scooted quietly to where they'd gone into the woods. I squatted down in the tall grass by the road and waited. The wind was solid and  in my favor. In less than two minutes the pigs began to appear in number. I wanted to thump a big one, but small pigs were all but surrounding me. Experience has taught me that with pigs it is best to make hay while the sun shines- so I picked out a small black boar and introduced him to a 160gr. Ace Standard. ZIP!! Both shoulders now had vents in them and the pig just ran in tight circles then fell less than five feet from where he accepted the arrow. Everybody else left in a hurry. So how about that? A gift from the Lord- dropped in my lap. Almost like HE was sayin' "here, man. See if you can hit this". I love it.
Martin X-200 recurve
Surewood fir arrow
Ace Standard 160gr.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 17, 2017)

Good job and love giving credit where credit is due. Love that cross on that bow as well, is it enlayed or stuck on?


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 17, 2017)

j_seph said:


> Good job and love giving credit where credit is due. Love that cross on that bow as well, is it enlayed or stuck on?



I drew it on there with a sharpie!!


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 17, 2017)

Good job D.  Great story.  You hear people say that stuff like that never happens to them - but it does.  They just aren't prepared to take advantage of it when it happens.  Way to stay ready.


----------



## devolve (Oct 17, 2017)

way to go man!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 17, 2017)

He's not that little. When you say little, I'm thinking 2 liter bottle size.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 18, 2017)

Good job man, that,s AWESOME !


----------



## robert carter (Oct 18, 2017)

Outstanding!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 19, 2017)

Well done!  He lost and you hit your mark!! what a surprise!!!!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 19, 2017)

Good job, got some of those Ace heads on some of my wood arrows, sharpen up nicely.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 19, 2017)

Never turn down a gift from the man upstairs!  What kind of light did you use?


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 19, 2017)

Clipper said:


> Never turn down a gift from the man upstairs!  What kind of light did you use?



for this brief hunt I used the headlights that came standard on my 2004 Toyota Tacoma.


----------



## devolve (Oct 19, 2017)

sawtooth said:


> for this brief hunt I used the headlights that came standard on my 2004 Toyota Tacoma.





excellent! hahaha


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 19, 2017)

You got the thread title right for sure


----------



## pine nut (Oct 22, 2017)

great job man, fine eatin' right there! That would feed a whole gang of archers over 'bout Hoss crick!


----------



## Clipper (Oct 22, 2017)

sawtooth said:


> for this brief hunt I used the headlights that came standard on my 2004 Toyota Tacoma.



Sweet


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2017)

Mighty fine brother, mighty fine!


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 16, 2017)

Good deal Dendy...how much my bill is???


----------

